# De Havilland DH-82 Tiger Moth



## Ron Handgraaf (Jul 31, 2007)

The British PT biplane trainer before, during and for some time after WW.II
Pilot's Notes and Maintenance + Repair Manual.

Great manuals, with a lot of technical information and well illustrated!

Regards

Ron

De Havilland DH-82 Tiger Moth


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool, Thanks Ron


----------



## Wildfox (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful manual`s
Cool, thanks Ron.
Wildfox


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice Ron. I'll have to let my friend, whom I haven't seen for a while, have a copy. He owns a Tiger Moth that served as a basic trainer during WW2, and I think he still provides 'pleasure flights' in his very nice example.


----------



## Wildfox (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi people, we are restoring a DH 82A in the Aeronautical Museum from Montevideo, Uruguay, only for static display, whe need some help, if somebody want help us, we will be gratefull.
Best regards to all
Wildfox.


----------

